# i hate this title



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2010)

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/1822130318.html


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2010)

maybe we should change your name to militarypicker


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont mind the picker part its the face that they think 450 is something a picker would pay for a bike, your not supposed to know what its worth if we're picking so then we get it cheap


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2010)

advertising kinda ruins the whole picking premise


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 8, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> maybe we should change your name to militarypicker




lol or boogerpicker


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2010)

LMAO!! i was actually when i read that


----------



## partsguy (Jul 8, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> LMAO!! i was actually when i read that




Diggin' for gold were ya?


----------



## kunzog (Jul 14, 2010)

Dont you just love it when everybody that thinks they have a rare bike or part puts Indian, Davis or Harley in the title.


----------

